# Những sai lầm cần tránh khi bố trí ngoại thất



## vyngantype (4/8/21)

Những sai lầm cần tránh khi bố trí ngoại thất Không gian sống là bên trong nhà, nhưng cũng rất cần xử lý ngoại thất sao cho hạn chế được các nguy cơ tiềm ẩn bất an. Từ trong ra ngoài, từ ngoài vào trong, ngôi nhà cần phải quan tâm và có các biện pháp chế hóa đúng mực. Theo quan niệm xưa, nơi có thủy (nước) sẽ đem lại thế đất - nhà tốt. Nhưng thủy cũng trở nên hung họa nếu không giải quyết được các vấn đề về nước đọng, ngập lụt hay nước chảy thẳng vào trước cửa. Vì vậy, trước khi mua đất cất nhà Kita Group Bình Tân cần phải tìm hiểu rất kỹ về hệ thống nước khu vực xung quanh trên diện rộng để tránh tình trạng ở trong khu bị triều cường, thường xuyên ngập úng, môi trường sống luôn ẩm ướt lầy lội, ruồi muỗi sinh bệnh. Tại các khu quy hoạch mới, vị trí nắp cống, hố ga luôn nằm giữa hai nhà, tránh được tình trạng "nhà kề miệng cống" như các khu dân cư cũ. Tương tự là các trụ điện, trạm biến thế... là các nguồn gây cháy chập, hỏa hoạn và từ trường rất cao. Các khu nhà ở được ngầm hóa hệ thống điện hoặc giảm thiểu trụ và dây điện thì luôn tốt hơn. Ngay cả khi trụ điện nằm ở khoảng giữa hai nhà, thì vẫn nên thiết kế mặt ngoài phía gần trụ điện theo lối đặc và hạn chế mở cửa hay đưa ban công ra ở những phía đó. Đặc biệt là tại các tuyến điện cao thế, cần tránh xa hoặc làm nhà dự án Kita Bình Tân trong giới hạn an toàn vì đây là các vùng có ác xạ lớn. Nguy cơ cháy nổ còn dễ xảy ra ở các ngõ hẹp hoặc ngõ cụt mà nhà mình nằm ở cuối ngõ, ở bên ngoài có các xưởng, kho hoặc nhà lụp xụp dễ cháy (có quy luật ống lan truyền) mà nhà lại nằm về cuối hướng gió chủ đạo, khi có hỏa hoạn phía đầu gió rất dễ bị vạ lây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gặp thế nhà như vậy thì nên làm tách biệt với nhà lân cận, dùng tường dày ngăn phía trước, chuẩn bị tốt hệ thống chữa cháy và tạo lối thoát hiểm thuận tiện. Môi trường ngoại thất luôn gắn bó với nội thất, cần nắm vững quy luật cân bằng tương đối - cân bằng của âm dương để xử lý. Nếu ngoại có tính dương thịnh thì nội cần thêm tính sôi động, tươi vui. Ngoại có tính hỏa (chóp nhọn, nắng chói, màu đỏ, các nguy cơ cháy nổ cao) thì phải tăng hành thủy cho phần ngoại vi nhà mình như thêm hồ nước, dùng kính chắn nắng để giảm hỏa. Nếu ngoại thịnh mộc (có rừng hay có vườn cây, cũng là hành sinh ra hỏa) thì xung quanh nhà nên mé nhánh quang đãng, có khoảng cách ly để tránh bị lan truyền hỏa. Nếu xung quanh là vùng sông hồ (thịnh thủy) thì khí hậu mát mẻ, nhưng cũng cần bố trí các tường ngăn, đê bao đất đá để phòng lụt lội và giảm ẩm thấp. Nói chung, các hành thủy, mộc và thổ hợp với môi trường nhà ở, các hành kim và hỏa mang tính bổ sung năng lượng và tiện nghi, tùy theo tính chất sử dụng nhà và mệnh cục ngũ hành của chủ nhân và gia giảm cho tương thích với ngoại thất. Các xử lý cơ bản cho ngoại thất hợp phong thủy, giảm xung sát có thể đúc kết như sau: Tạo sự ngăn cách nhưng vẫn chuyển tiếp được giữa trong và ngoài nhà, thông qua các mái hiên, hành lang, hoa tường, lam chắn... để vừa giảm xung sát ngoại vi, vừa không ngăn chặn sinh khí. Hình dáng bên ngoài của ngôi nhà là biểu hiện nội khí bên trong, chớ làm nhà theo kiểu "đồ giả", trang trí thừa và không tương ứng với chức năng nội tại. Hình nào ắt khí ấy, tạo hình cũng chính là tạo khí. Cân bằng âm dương và ngũ hành trên quan điểm tổng hợp, tránh thiên lệch nhưng cũng tránh bình quân, mỗi thứ một chút thì sẽ dễ gây tranh chấp, đối chọi và lộn xộn cho ngoại thất. Sử dụng vật liệu trang trí bên ngoài đơn giản, hiệu quả và giảm công bảo trì, tránh dùng các vật liệu tạm bợ hoặc không hợp với khí hậu và tính chát của khu vực Căn hộ Stella En Tropic, chẳng hạn như nhà ở vùng biển tránh dùng kim loại nhiều dễ gỉ sét, nhà hướng tây nên hạn chế gỗ vì rất mau bị vênh, nứt và bạc màu...


----------

